# icd 9



## ggparker14 (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a icd 9 code for chondrosis (of the medial femoral condyle)?  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jreich3 (Nov 22, 2010)

*ICD-9 code chondrosis*

Chondrosis is also known as chondromalacia. So, 733.92 should cover it


----------

